

Ask HN: Is technology headed for a crash? - diminium

Or a deep depression?  Or stagnation?  A while back I posted this "Ask HN: Are tech companies becoming more unrealistic in hiring?" (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4667524)<p>In the world of finance, when things become unrealistic, reality has a tendency to knock down the house of cards causing everything to collapse.  Could something similar happen with technology?
======
kls
The market it cyclical, where it bubbles like it did in the .com boom, people
try to push past the current technical limitations, some succeed in doing so
while others are just too far ahead and the technology never materializes in a
usable way. Take mobile for example, it's been around since the Apple Newton,
but it took a whole lot of unrelated technologies maturing before it became
the market it is today, along the way there where several mobile booms and
busts. When the PDA was coupled with a phone and wireless access got to the
speed of at least bearable, then the market finally saw the expansion some of
the early believed was there but unable to get to.

This has happened with the PC, Internet, Mobile, Webification of Applications
and now it's happening with infrastructure and SaaS. The market will stagnate
again, just as it did after the .com bust, but that is the time in which the
innovators work to tweak their ideas for the next big push.

------
DigitalSea
Technology is the future. If by stagnation of tech you mean people trying to
found the next Instagrams and Facebook's of the world then perhaps you might
be right but if you know how to code in Ruby on Rails, Node.JS and can write
HTML/CSS you can build your own startup for next to nothing.

I do think some kind of bubble is about to burst, but I see a tech bubble
bursting as an opportunity for others with real ideas to have their moment in
the sun. When you think about it, the financial and tech sectors are closely
tied together, feeding off of one another. Venture capitalists make their
money investing and startups make their bread and butter from said investment.

